# Felt like keeping my hand in!



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Recently got the urge to build a radio again. Just completed this two valver. Band range 700 kHz - 2 Mhz. Two EF91 pentodes. Rotating coil reaction of my own devising. Coils are RF chokes inserted into blown 1 1/4 inch fuse glasses. Drives a speaker on local station. Quite powerful with only 100V HT. Good fun - back to modelling ships again now.
Bob


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Bob No Parker pen to denote size !!!


----------



## Shipbuilder (Jun 30, 2005)

Funny, the pen never crossed my mind when taking the picture - but we all know how big an EF91 is, don't we?
Bob


----------

